#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [DICA] 49 - UBNT - Multiple SSID in “Varios SSIDs” Ubiquiti AirOS

## interhome

[DICA] 49 - UBNT - Multiple SSID in “Varios SSIDs” Ubiquiti AirOS
https://www.facebook.com/notes/mikro...04482409640026

*# Inset the configuration in file*
*# Inserir a configuração no arquivo*

vi /tmp/system.cfg
*#the configurations*
*#as configurações*



radio.1.virtual.1.status=enabled
radio.1.virtual.1.devname=ath1
radio.1.pollingnoack=0
radio.1.polling=enabled
wireless.2.devname=ath1
wireless.2.ssid=TEST-SSID-CONECT *(just change it – Altere aqui)*
wireless.2.hide_ssid=enabled
wireless.2.status=enabled
wireless.2.addmtikie=enabled
wireless.2.authmode=1
wireless.2.autowds=enabled
wireless.2.wmm=enabled
wireless.2.wds=enabled
wireless.2.l2_isolation=enabled
bridge.1.port.4.devname=ath1
bridge.1.port.4.prio=25
bridge.1.port.4.status=enabled
*#save the changes with*
*#Salve as configurações*



cfgmtd -w -p /tmp/;

*#reboot the equipament*
*#Reinicie o equipamento*
*#check the changes with*
*#Verifique as configurações com*



iwconfig

Fonte: http://www.taioque.com.br/?p=370 acessado em 04 de Mar, 2014 as 19:55.

Veja também varias Dicas:
https://www.facebook.com/notes/mikro...03504596404474

----------

